# Which community in Arabian Ranches?



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello dear expat fellows! We are planning to buy a villa in Arabian Ranches, and we would appreciate if somebody could advise the best and newer communities in terms of build quality and appreciation? Because we are planning to buy for long term. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I think build quality is the same for the whole Arabian Ranches since one developer built the entire thing. So, it is a more a question of what do you need and how much money you have?

The point is that not all neighborhoods in Arabian Ranches are the same. Some come with bigger 'villas' and some with smaller ones. This means that you need to see first if you need a 3,4,5,6 etc bed and check your budget since that will determine the area you will live in....


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Froglet! We are a small family of three, so we are loking into 2 to 3 bedroom with a small garden. I am looking into around 2.5-2.8 million dirham property. Will probably get mortgage.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

For that money you will either find something in Palmera (1-4) or Al Reem (1-3). I don't think you'll find something in the other areas for that money...


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for advice Froglet. Are these areas good as well? Or are there better areas if I increase my budget?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

What do you mean by "better"?

The Ranches is all the same in terms of quality and desirability. The different areas differ in whether they are large detached, medium detached or attached villas. You live in the community you can afford. 

Personally, I like Savannah or Saheel - medium sized detached villas, nice architecture with none of the fake Spanish styles you see in Mirador (large detached villas). But both are probably out of your budget.



DAK said:


> Thanks for advice Froglet. Are these areas good as well? Or are there better areas if I increase my budget?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Go for alma my opinion you will get for 2.8 at he moment just about


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Like TallyHo says: you live in the area you can afford. The areas that fit your budget are fine. Nothing special to be honest but you'll get some bedrooms and a garden. Other areas have more greenery but since the budget is limited there are things you have to accept as 'not being the best'. I think the principle 'you get what you pay for' is applicable here as well.


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> What do you mean by "better"?
> 
> The Ranches is all the same in terms of quality and desirability. The different areas differ in whether they are large detached, medium detached or attached villas. You live in the community you can afford.
> 
> Personally, I like Savannah or Saheel - medium sized detached villas, nice architecture with none of the fake Spanish styles you see in Mirador (large detached villas). But both are probably out of your budget.


By better I mean in terms of greenery, amenities like parks, grocery, schools etc. Savannah looks really nice but yes, it's really out of my budget...


----------



## shotcaller (Dec 20, 2013)

If you can stretch your budget to AED 3.2-3.3 Million, you could get a Casa villa in the Ranches extension. Although the community is still a work in progress, the upside is that you get a new villa plus a cheaper price on a per square foot basis.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I live in Al Reem 1 and we get a reasonable amount of noise from Global Village (though it's now shut for the summer), others in Al Reem get noise from the main road which is also a factor in a few of the other developments but it depends on the location of the specific villa.

Personally I think Arabian Ranches is over priced, the build quality is ok and I think the Arabian Ranches extension is really unimaginative, having looked round they have repeated the design flaws of the original Arabian Ranches Villas, but that's my 2p.


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

TT365 said:


> I live in Al Reem 1 and we get a reasonable amount of noise from Global Village (though it's now shut for the summer), others in Al Reem get noise from the main road which is also a factor in a few of the other developments but it depends on the location of the specific villa.
> 
> Personally I think Arabian Ranches is over priced, the build quality is ok and I think the Arabian Ranches extension is really unimaginative, having looked round they have repeated the design flaws of the original Arabian Ranches Villas, but that's my 2p.


I have looked through the options and prices and also feel that the prices are not very justified. I understood you don't get a spacious house for 3 million. Many new villas are coming in the next 2 years and I am just wondering how this will affect the market supply and demand overall, and consecutively the prices. I have the feeling the market will drop by 5-10% more but that's just my assumption. To be honest it's really tough to make a decision when 3 million dirhams is a not a piece of cake for a salaried person


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree, I don't think prices will drop but I don't think they will rise so on that basis you need to look at what you can save by paying off a mortgage rather than paying rent to a landlord and letting them pay off their mortgage. I will probably buy later in the year or early next year when some of the current developments are a little more established but I am pretty certain it won't be in Arabian Ranches.


----------



## DAK (Apr 29, 2015)

TT365 said:


> I agree, I don't think prices will drop but I don't think they will rise so on that basis you need to look at what you can save by paying off a mortgage rather than paying rent to a landlord and letting them pay off their mortgage. I will probably buy later in the year or early next year when some of the current developments are a little more established but I am pretty certain it won't be in Arabian Ranches.


Which projects do you find more attractive than AR?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

As far as villas go most, the Villas, Mudan, Reem etc the only thing that I think is very good about AR are the public spaces but even then our playground has been fenced off for months and they randomly started lifting the grass in the park last week so over 50% of the public open space isn't available, no notice or news on the website.


----------



## shotcaller (Dec 20, 2013)

TT365 said:


> I live in Al Reem 1 and we get a reasonable amount of noise from Global Village (though it's now shut for the summer), others in Al Reem get noise from the main road which is also a factor in a few of the other developments but it depends on the location of the specific villa.
> 
> Personally I think Arabian Ranches is over priced, the build quality is ok and I think the Arabian Ranches extension is really unimaginative, having looked round they have repeated the design flaws of the original Arabian Ranches Villas, but that's my 2p.


Could you elaborate on the flaws that you noticed in the villas.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

I have lived in Al Reem 1 and Palmera 2, and there is a world of difference. Palemra was Al Reem was built first and the state of many villas we saw and the one we lived in was terrible. But the finishing of buildings at AR is terrible. I wouldn't buy here. This market is too volatile to buy and management companies are letting standards slide (as they are at AR).


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

shotcaller said:


> Could you elaborate on the flaws that you noticed in the villas.


Lots of little things. The door frame fixings are weak and not correctly mounted, the frame should be fixed by the weight it bears not so in Arabian Ranches as they have fitted them cheaply and cosmetically.

Plumbing is designed as cheaply as possible leaving the buyer to initially outlay on little things like waste connections for a dishwasher and longer term issues where wastes are poorly positioned will mean costs for repairs are higher.

Underlay for the tiles isn't good enough, many people in AR have had tile blisters from the heat.

I could go on. I could kind of understand it in a cheap development but AR is anything but. Villas across the road are better built as are the ones in Silicon Oasis.


----------

